# Solid Bandsaw



## anthm27 (May 12, 2015)

Nice machine Earl, seems you got it at the right price too.
Its great how you've done the review for others to see the Pros and Cons.
Nice one.
Regards
Anth


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks Anthony - how are things on your side of the world?


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Hey Earl,

I may be able to help with some ideas on dust collection. I made some mods for truly excellent dust collection on my Laguna 1412 steel frame bandsaw.

Here's a video on the dust collection mods…





And here's an idea for a custom fence and outfeed table… 





Thanks for the review.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

gratz on the new toy Earl :<)))))))))

its a beauty


----------



## Sark (May 31, 2017)

Great review, thanks for taking the time to share your evaluation.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

Willie - Watching the 2nd video reminded me that there is not a light on my bandsaw. It also got me thinking about the extra Peachtree fences I have. I'll have to look around under the table to figure out the specifics for the dust collection.


----------

